# Estufa BBB para el invierno , sencilla y segura



## fernandob (Jun 2, 2010)

hola, bueno, primero que nada si algun moderador quiere cambiar esto de  lugar por mi va ok.

esto solo tiene de electronica 2 resistencias en serie o en // , pero queria  compartirlo con uds. por si a alguno le interesa:

tengo que calefaccionar mi casa ya y queria gastar poco , estuve  averiguando bastante y lo electrico no consume oxigeno y no genera  monoxido ( a diferencia de el gas) .
hay 3 variedades basicamente :
*CALOVENTOR:* lindo por lo chiquito, gasta  mucho (1000 o 2000w) y no es seguro para dejar toda la noche por que si  el ventolador se detiene .......

*ESTUFA DE CUARZO:* En sus infnitas  variedades , es la mas economica pero es insegura : emite calor por  radiacion y como dije es la mas peligrosa ya que si una cortina o un  papel la toca se prende fuego, o si un niño la toca se quema, por que se  pone al rojo la resistencia.( 2 varillas de 600W) 

*RADIADOR DE ACEITE:* 
toma el concepto de la estufa de cuarzo: simplemente una rsistencia pero  la ponen en una masa de mucho mayor tamaño, esta es la mas segura de  todas, por que si la tocas no te quemas y si se pone o cae una prenda en  ella no se prende fuego.
el inconveniente es que son aparatosas y por eso a la gente le disgusta ,  almacenarla fuera de epoca.
consumo total entre 1500 a 200w con posibilidad de 1/2 potencia 

*ECOSOL: *
pongo la marca, busquen en mercadolibre o la web.
es lo mismo: una resistencia, pero evoluciono para ofrecer la solucion:
como la de aceite o radiador es una masa grande con lo cual distribuye  el calor y no irradia demasiado.
ademas la potencia es menor (al cuete 1000w ) asi emite un calor no muy  fuerte y uno la puede dejar toda la noche, son de unos 300 o 400w ideal para habitaciones , asi uno si tiene varias habitaciones puede dejarlas conectadas 3 o 4 que la suma de la potencia sera un valor aceptable .
ademas soluciona el problema de "donde la guardo"........queda en la  pared y es decorativa.

*CONCLUSION :*
quisiera una resistencia pura, sin ventilador , sin cosas raras como  timers ni termostatos  nada, el calor justo para que este conectada toda  la noche sin cortes  , algo suave , suficiente , el aparato debe tener  una buena masa por que no quiero que en un pequeño espacio se  desarrollen muchos watts y se genere una temperatura muy alta que puede  quemarme si la toco.
primero pense en consegur la resistencia,unos 300 o 400w de un alambre que no se ponga al rojo ..... pero el mayor obstaculo era el gabinete querer hacer algun gabinete yo era ridiculo .


bueno, cual es la conclusion de todo esto ?? 
no queria gastar mas de 400 U$ en las ecosol, y si no perdemos de vista  la realidad:
ES UNA RESISTENCIA.

luego de un rato de meditabundear hice una prueba:
una de las de cuarzo de las comunes de 2 velas de 600w c/u , la abri y  puse las 2 velas *EN SERIE.*

con eso logro una potencia de 300w , las velas en la oscuridad apenas se  ponen rojas.......tiene que haber oscuridad total.
emision de calor suficiente para una habitacion que esta normalmente  cerrada cuando hace frio.
ojo.....igual hay que tener cuidado que no haya nada cerca o que no  caiga ropa encima .
yo voy a probar con una de las verticales que creo son mas seguras.
a cada vela le llegan 110v asi que duraran UNA ETERNIDAD , mas que  nosotros.

en fin, estoy transformando el modelo mas economico en el sistema mas  caro.
como dije es para una habitacion cerrada, si la van a usar bajo la mesa  en la oficina en invierno con todas las ventanas abiertas y un chiflete  de la gran siete no les servira.
pero para el hogar va de diez................yo voy a ver si el calor es  suficiente , la probare unas noches y veremos, pero me parece que pinta  muy bien .

espero les ayude a pasar el invierno , solo hay que cambiar un par de  conexiones.

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 2, 2010)

grasias por la idea fernando
en mi opinion los caloventores son muy seguros ,tienen termostato,si el ventilador se detiene se apaga sola ,un suave ruidito que te duerme ,si se cae de costado tambien se apaga,sile cae ropa encima se apaga,y si le pones una lampara uvv tambien funciona como mata mosquitos(los insectos son atraidos por la luz y quedan muertos,quemados en la resistencia,muy util cuando no podes echar insecticida,el vape, por las peceras,que consumen y bueno si consumen 
pd;
voy a cambiar el conexionado de las resistencias como propones,asi menos consumo(en el caloventor)asi logro una potencia de 500wat 
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2010)

Hay unas relativamente nuevas que son de fibra de carbono (iónicas)

La habré comprado allá por el 2006 , tienen una única vela vertical similar a las de cuarzo pero negra y un reflector parabólico importante , consumen bastante menos pero irradian el doble de una de cuarzo, digamos que si te ponés delante a dos metros sentís la radiación , no se ponen al rojo o apenas un cereza , pero son caaaaaaaaras. Tienen oscilante , dos potencias y timer

Hoy aqui en la Argentina calefaccionar a gas está muy caro, es mas barato electricamente y la bomba de calor sería lo más eficiente.

Aunque voy a destripar una de cuarzo y ponerla en serie para calentar los pies de la cama


----------



## fernandob (Jun 3, 2010)

yo cuando reparaba electrodomesticos aprendi que "de vez en cuando " fallan lso switcho de proteccion o los termostatos.
ni loco dejo un caloventor toda la noche encendido .
he visto tato de caloventor y de ventiladores incendios, no se prendio fuego lacasa, si el aparato y lleno la casa de humo negro por el plastico....de casualiddad no paso a peores.
es mas, por eso se comenzaron a traer con termostato de seguridad y el switch (es una bolita que cierra contactos ) .

lo de el gas......el mayor drama es que en muchos pisos no hay picos o bocas de gas en todas las habitaciones , entonces aunque quisiera poner equipos de gas no puedo, es un lio, encima ahora metrogas exige muchas cosas para las instalaciones adicionales e gas.
y ni que hablar si es un edificio que tuvo cuando fue construido calefaccion central.........no tienen un pico de gas en ningun lado , solo en la cocina y da gracias.

por eso lago electrico es una solucion, la red electrica e smas facil de reforzar.

lo que decis dosmetros no lo conozco, fijate si ves una foto en mercadolibre y colgala, he visto unas que son caras pero se ponen naranjas...son cuarzos en cajita grande y que no se ponen tan rojos y con una pantalla mayor, buscan reducir la emision pr radiacion ... pero son eso;: una R 
aca estan todos :http://www.keycoes.com/catalogo.asp?CAT=1605
hay siempre verso, yo creo que lo peor es el calor por radiacion, ademas de que es un riesgo por que tenemos el alambre al rojo vivo.


saludos


----------



## mixato (Jun 3, 2010)

Ey, yo tengo una ecosol, y de hecho además del análisis que hiciste arriba. Y el hecho que ví en la página que era las que usaban en la base marambio y en los hospitales (espero no estén mintiendo). También resultó que el precio no era para nada caro.

Es más creo que hoy en día. Están por los 500$ o 600$ las más potentes. las de 300W están mas baratas. pero $ arg. no dolares. Porque creiste que valen tantos U$D? no son para nada caras, no se cuanto vale una de cuarzo pero debe andar por lo mismo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2010)

Mirá *Fernandob* yo compré una en el 2007 , me llamó la atención ya que era como una de cuarzo, pero de un solo tubito negro vertical y siendo de 300 - 600 Watts calentaba como de más de 1000, apenas se ponía a un rojo cereza , pero apenas, y de noche en total oscuridad. Otra cosa que me había llamado la atención era el reflector de acero inoxidable perfectamente parabólico y bastante más importante que los de las de cuarzo. Era demasiado direccional , calentaba solo hacia adelante y mucho , en un estrecho ángulo. Y si una de cuarzo valdría en aquel entonces 15 pesos, aquella me salió 190.

En las fotos que veo tienen dos velas y se ponen al rojo como las de cuarzo , aquella no lo hacía .

Saludos !


----------



## jol45 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hola
         Leí con atencion tu proyecto y mis preguntas son:
Mediste con instrumento (Amperimetro en corriente alterna) que la corriente sea realmente la mitad. Yo creo que sera mas que la mitad. Y El calor irradiado es la mitad, yo pienzo que sera bastante menor que la mitad.
        Saludos


----------



## asherar (Jun 3, 2010)

jol45 dijo:


> Hola
> Leí con atencion tu proyecto y mis preguntas son:
> Mediste con instrumento (Amperimetro en corriente alterna) que la corriente sea realmente la mitad. Yo creo que sera mas que la mitad. Y El calor irradiado es la mitad, yo pienzo que sera bastante menor que la mitad.
> Saludos



¿ Lo decís porque una R en caliente es mayor que la misma R en frío ? 
Tenés razón, pero la corriente no es "menor que la mitad" sino "mayor que un cuarto".

Hagamos la cuentas con dos "velas":

Si la "vela" no llega a ponerse al rojo, lo que pasará es que su R va a ser un poco menor. 

Usando la fórmula de la potencia Joule y siendo Rr la resistencia de cada "vela" (al rojo):

Pr = V^2 / (Rr/2)

es la potencia consumida por la estufa y sin tocar nada, como viene de fábrica. 
Al cambiar de configuración (de paralelo a serie) La resistencia equivalente aumenta, y como esto baja notablemente la corriente, las R ya no se ponen al rojo. 
Si el valor de R ahora es de (por ejemplo) 10 % menos que al rojo,

R = 0.9 Rr

y la potencia que se disipa se obtendrá reemplazando Rr/2 por (2 (0.9 Rr)):

P = V^2 / (2 (0.9 Rr))

El paso de configuración paralelo a serie cambia el 1/2 por el 2 y el 0.9 viene del cambio de temperatura. 
Comparando con la potencia Pr, de las dos "velas" al rojo: 

P = V^2 / [4 (0.9 Rr/2)]

P = V^2 / [(4 .0.9) (Rr/2)]

P = Pr / 3.6

P ~ 0.28 Pr

un poco mayor que Pr/4, como se había estimado sin tener en cuenta la dependencia con la temperatura. Por su parte las corrientes son: 

Ir = Pr/V (al rojo, en paralelo)

e

I = P/V (templadas, en serie)

Como V es siempre la misma, operando con las fórmulas se ve que de nuevo:

I = P/V ~ 0.28 Pr/V = 0.28 x Ir > 0.25 Ir = Ir/4

O sea:

*I > Ir/4

*En general, si se conoce la relación:

Rr/R = Rr(al rojo)/R > 1 para metales,

siendo R la resistencia de una "vela" a la temperatura de trabajo, las fórmulas finales serán:

*P = Pr . (Rr/R)/4

I = Ir . (Rr/R)/4


*


----------



## jol45 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hola Alejandro.
Tienes razón, me apresure en el analisis, La corriente seria algo mas que 1/4 de la original. 
Me queda el tema del calor sumimustrado por el sistema, 
Gracias por tu correcion.
Saludos


----------



## asherar (Jun 3, 2010)

No era tanto por corregirte, sino que aproveché que la cuenta era sencilla  y se podía hacer. 
De paso para ayudarle  un poco a fer-b con el cálculo "fino", ya que él hace la parte experimental. 

El calor es mejor medirlo con un calorímetro improvisado. 
Se pone un termómetro adentro de un frasco lleno con agua y un poco de tinta negra disuelta, aceite o algo que absorba rápido el calor, y se va midiendo la temperatura en lugares cercanos al radiador, esperando que se estabilice la lectura. 
Con eso se puede armar un mapa bastante realista de cómo se va a sentir luego. 
Nuestro cuerpo es mayormente de agua.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2010)

hola dosmetros, voy a mirar a ver si al veo, pero supongo que al final lo que hay es UNA  RESISTENCIA.
 no quise hacer esto por que es muy trucho, pero una de las ideas es poner unso ladrillso refractarios bloqueando a la estufa, asi se calientan y no tengo la emision por radiacion directa.

por otro lado y referente a los "ecosol"! que si, estoy de acuerdo que por "el paquete " que ofrecen es un buen producto y no es caro (algo bueno , bien pensado, estetico y seguro) la difeencia de precio es, y a mucha gente se le puede hacer importante.

hablando en pesos argentinos una chica (ver mercadolibre) esta 400$ y una de cuarzo esta 40$ .
10 veces la diferencia.

y si necesitas varias por que tenes varios ambientes y se te viene el frio y ya necesitas y no te sobra la plata..........pues....es esta una opcion.

un adicional:
si modifican la estufa recuerden que trae 2 teclas.
pueden hacer una para encender (las R en serie) 
y la otra para puentear una R . conlo cual la otra prende al mango.

saludos

PD: 2 velas de 600w c/u en serie me dieron 1,3 amper MEDIDO


----------



## mixato (Jun 4, 2010)

En ese caso tenés toda la razón, la verdad soy un b.... no sabía que las de cuarzo estaban por 40 mangos nomás. Es que la verdad nunca averigué precios de ellas porque siempre me parecieron muy peligrosas, nunca les tuve confianza y además por los 1000w y pico que consumen, un radiador, comparando, siempre calentaba mucho mejor los ambientes. Mi problema fué hace un par de años que el Radiador que tenía para mi hija se quemó. Y encima parece que descubrieron que el aceite ahora es tóxico y no se venden más, así que salí a investigar alternativas pero siempre descarté las de cuarzo por peligrosidad, toda la noche prendida en el cuarto de chicos pequeños, todo oscura y esa llamativa resistencia roja incandescente diciendole: "Vení tocame!!!" era tentar demasiado al demonio 

Salutes.


----------



## asherar (Jun 4, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> PD: 2 velas de 600w c/u en serie me dieron 1,3 amper MEDIDO



Y en paralelo (al rojo) ?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2010)

hola, no lo recuerdo, hice unas mediciones y daba razonable segun tus cuentas... .

las 2 en serie en la oscuridad apenas se ven rojas , les puse un papel sobre la parrillita que tienen y no se queman.

hay un punto que vere mas adelante de probar:
no se si la transformacion de electricidad en calor es LINEAL.
con la electricidad en LUZ no (un poco mas de tension aumenta la luz en mayor proporcion , no la misma ) .

saludos


----------



## asherar (Jun 5, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> hay un punto que vere mas adelante de probar:
> no se si la transformacion de electricidad en calor es LINEAL.
> con la electricidad en LUZ no (un poco mas de tension aumenta la luz en mayor proporcion , no la misma ) .
> 
> saludos



Si te mantenés en electricidad todas las cuentas son simples y se comprueban con el téster. En cambio, los cálculos de transferencia de calor son un lío debido principalmente a que depende bastante de la forma geométrica de los objetos que intervienen y en general es complicado evaluar las pérdidas. 
La linealidad o no, también depende de las variables que querés relacionar, y del proceso de transferencia de calor. 
Para radiación: la potencia radiada va con la 4ta potencia de la Temperatura del cuerpo  caliente. 
Para conducción: la cantidad de calor conducida va con la diferencia de  Temperatura entre los cuerpos. 
Para convección: también entran en juego las condiciones de flujo del aire, ppalmente. velocidad a ras de superficie (como la sensación térmica), y es casi imposible calcular algo realista con cuentas sencillas ... (para mí al menos). 
Ahí tendrás que consultar un especialista. 

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tengo un conflicto energètico che . . . 

Si la resistencia de la estufa de cuarzo convierte digamos el 99 % de la energía eléctrica en calor y asignémosle ese 1% a la emisión de luz en el espectro visible de los rojos , más campo magnético al estar arrollada como bobina.

Porqué la bomba de calor (aire acondicionado en modalidad calor) que tiene muchísimas más pérdidas: dos ventiladores , motocompresor , rozamientos por todos lados , etc, etc. TIENE MEJOR RENDIMIENTO  ?

SALUDOS !


----------



## fernandob (Jun 5, 2010)

hola alejandro:
lo de como se transfiere el calor no es tan importante , por que de un modo u otro se transfiere, el tema es que se genere.

con  luz cualquiera puede probar, si toman una lampara de 110vca y la conectan a travez de un reostato (ando antiguo) veran que en tensiones bajas el rendimiento es nulo, ya en 110v se tiene la luz esperada, ysi se sigue , digamos 132v la cantdad de luz emitida es muchisimo mas que un 20% .

ahora no se si con el CALOR sera asi.

y alejandro: habla en mas sencillo, estoy viejo y las 3 neuronas que me quedan las uso para mantener mi soporte de vida en funcionamiento .

dosmetros, no se como se hace la cuenta esa pero no creo que nada aproveche el 99% de lo que sea.........solo yo llego a ese numero cuando entro a una fiesta de colado en lo que se refiere a aprovechar la comida que hay 

vi que en otro tema tratan de armar una estufa y fogo . puso un enlace a la wiki con cosas interesantes:

Este efecto fue definido de la siguiente manera: "La cantidad de  energía calorífica producida por una corriente eléctrica, depende  directamente del cuadrado de la intensidad  de la corriente, del tiempo que ésta circula por el conductor y de  la resistencia que opone el mismo al paso  de la corriente". Matemáticamente se expresa como







 = i * V * t 

dada la misma R y el mismo t
si circula 1 amper >>>> Q sera un valor 
si circulan 2 amperes >>> Q sera 4 veces mayor
si circulan 3 amp. >>>>>q sera 9 veces mayor 
estoy errado ??????????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2010)

Estufa BBBR (rendidora)


----------



## fernandob (Jun 5, 2010)

mira las formulas, quizas se pueda lograr algo aun mejor, necesitamos un fisicio o ing. por aqui !!!!!!!!!!!!!
 ale, edu, ezevalla !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! help .


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 5, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tengo un conflicto energètico che . . .
> Si la resistencia de la estufa de cuarzo convierte digamos el 99 % de la energía eléctrica en calor y asignémosle ese 1% a la emisión de luz en el espectro visible de los rojos , más campo magnético al estar arrollada como bobina.
> Porqué la bomba de calor (aire acondicionado en modalidad calor) que tiene muchísimas más pérdidas: dos ventiladores , motocompresor , rozamientos por todos lados , etc, etc. TIENE MEJOR RENDIMIENTO  ?


Elemental, la bomba de calor tiene mejor rendimiento porque tiene mejores publicistas 

El redimiento de la estufa a cuarzo es el 100% , no te olvides que ese 1% que asignaste a la radiacion visible y al campo magnetico (el campo magnetico es conservativo, las perdidas son por las corrientes parasitas que induce) tambien termina disipado en elementos del ambiente.


----------



## asherar (Jun 5, 2010)

SI, tarde o temprano todo se convierte en calor. 

(Editado)

Fernando: *Si tenés constante R y aumentás I (aumentando V) entonces es  como decías. *
La dependencia Q(I) es cuadrática.

Yo calculé con la fórmula equivalente V^2/R porque analizaba las variaciones con la resistencia, pero *en ese caso V es constante.* 
La dependencia Q(R) es lineal e inversa.


...

Me pregunto si al ponerse al rojo se oxidará el alambre? 
En ese caso sería mejor el modo de calefacción "templada" que propone fernandob.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 6, 2010)

hola alejandro, el filamento es como el de una lampara, no te diria que se oxide.
si que sufre un mator "esfuerzo" termo - mecanico asi que cuanto mas rojo se ponga mas pronto se dañara.

en lo que respecta a la funcion de convertir electricidad en calor no es tan asi, estoyve haciendo las cuentas y si consumo el doble de electricidad generare el doble de calor.

las formulas esas sencillas son engañosas ......me tuvieron un buen rato hasta que me di cuenta ,.

asi que vale el esquema inicial :
si gasto 1/3 de electricidad generare 1/3 de calor .
joya


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 11, 2010)

Fernando, recordá que el filamento de una lámpara incandescente es de tungsteno y está acompañado de un gas inerte, mientras que la resistencia de una estufa, generalmente es de nicrom, y está en contacto con el oxígeno, por eso las resistencias de las estufas se oxidan, y los filamentos de las lámparas no 



Me hiciste acordar a mis épocas en el colegio industrial, donde la plata nos escaseaba, y en las aulas cerradas de los talleres no teniamos calefacción (la calefacción era principalmente el horno de fundir aluminio, que se prendía una vez a la semana y estaba a 40m de las aulas  ).
Lo que hicimos un día, fue conseguirnos un rollito de alambre de nicrom. Hicimos las cuentas para que nos de X cantidad de watts sin fundirse, y cortamos el largo necesario. Después agarramos un alambre San Martín (acero) como de dos metros, lo pusimos en el torno, y en la contrapunta pusimos un mandril, y agarramos el alambre horizontalmente bien tenzado. Como el torno en retardo (la menor velocidad), aún era bastante rápido, uno tenia que girar la polea del motor con la mano, mientras otro bobinaba cuidadosamente el delicado alambre de nicrom sobre el alambre san martín.
Una vez que terminamos el tedioso proceso, nos quedó un enorme y hermoso "resorte" de nicrom, que pusimos en un marco con varios aisladores de porcelana reciclados de aquí y allá, y bueno, con eso nos calefaccionabamos y calentabamos el agua para el mate  
Nos quedó un calefactor BFB (Bueno, Feo y barato)  


Volviendo al tema, yo también estoy en un dilema con la calefacción, si bien tengo gas natural en mi casa, estuve viendo el precio de los calefactores, y los más chicos salen como 800$, muy fuera del presupuesto que quiero gastar.
Asique fuí a lo eléctrico, y lo más lindo relación precio-calidad que ví, fueron unos caloventores tipo "split" (simulan ser un aire split  ), que se cuelgan en la pared, tienen termostato, control remoto, paletas oscilantes (para tirar el calor para toda la habitación), etc.
Son de 1000/2000w los que ví, pero al tener termostato, lo tenés prendido solo hasta que calienta la habitación, y después corta.
El precio, creo que anda desde los 170 a los 300$, el que me gustó fue este, de marca Foco, a 245$: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-88086501-caloventor-split-foco-2000w-control-remoto-gran-calidad-_JM_

Es cierto que son medio peligrosos si falla el termostato, pero nada me impide hacer un termostato electrónico mucho más confiable, podría usar de sonda un 2n3055 o algún transistor grandecito, o un diodo de alternador de auto, solo por el tema del calor que tendría que aguantar.

También vi los "paneles" esos de los que hablaban, pero no salen tan caros, este de 480w está $320: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-87391089-placa-calefactora-economica-y-sana-muy-bajo-consumo-_JM_
Eso sí, la relación precio-watts, da que es más caro comprar esos paneles, además de no tener termostato ni nada parecido. Por eso elegí el caloventor ese.


Yo voy a ver como ando de tarbajo este mes, y si puedo creo que voy a comprar ese caloventor Foco, además queda bastante estético 



PD: De las cuentas, no me quiero ni fijar, es viernes, hoy no es para sacar cuentas


----------



## fernandob (Jun 11, 2010)

hola, lo bueno de el ecosol es que no necesita termostato por que irradia un callor suave.

hay una cuenta sencilla:

si usas algo de muchos watts tendras que ponerle un termostato para que corte, :
termostato prende - apaga- prende- apaga...se termina estropeando .
ademas : mucha corriente --nada--mucha corriente -- nada.
con el tiempo puf enchufe.


siempre lo mejor es saber que potencia necesitas y poner lo justo.
o sino :
DIMMER  mucho mejor que un termostato.
encima aumeta la vida util de la R .



NOTA: lo de poner las 2 velas en serie es muy poco calor cuando hace frrio, no va.
vere que hago, si prendo fuego el conchon


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 12, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> si prendo fuego el conchon


 
de que forma??? estas casado, juntado o algo??? tal vez halla otra forma de generar calor, aunque sea por un rato jaja


----------



## fernandob (Jun 12, 2010)

si, estoy casado, y te aseguro que al principio si, genera calor, economico y eficiente  y divertido .....pero luego se pone muy costoso el asunto y hasta te diria que a vecs piesn que "me saca" el calor   

ademas el tema es las otras habitaciones , no se que paso pero al principio eramos 2 y con el tiempo comenzaron a aparecer (no se de donde) fernanditos y fernanditas


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 13, 2010)

Hace 2 años compré el panel calefactor "Ecosol" de 450W para instalarlo en el dormitorio. Directo de fábrica mas gastos de envío.
Para este invierno compré el panel calefactor "Ecosol" de 300W para instalarlo en el baño. En Walmart con el 20% de descuento por pagar con determinada tarjeta.
Junto con el primer panel compre un termostato de ambiente, el barato de $50, que no instalé hasta el otoño del año siguiente.
El otoño acá es complicado, te acostás a dormir con 24°C y te levantas con 5°C. Poniendo el termostato en 19°C (la patrona se destapa a mayor temperatura) te acostás con la estufa apagada y te levantas con la estufa prendida. Hace unos clicks al cambiar de estado, pero una vez que te acostumbras ya no te quita el sueño.
*Creo que el mayor ahorro esta en el termostato de ambiente* que se instala lejos de la fuente de calor.
Para el año que viene esta previsto adquirir el termostato digital de $170 con programación semanal y horaria para el baño. Espero que sea IP66 o va durar poco. Hay momentos en que hace demasiado calor y se abre la puerta y/o se desenchufa.
Hace 10 días cerró la facturación de luz, así que en 2 meses voy a saber a ciencia cierta si remplazar un caloventor a 1000W por el panel de 300W es negocio.
En esta latitud tropical lleva 2 años amortizar la inversión, así que la próxima estufa se comprará en 2 años, me gustó esa "iónica" de "fibra de carbono" que mencionaba *DOSMETROS* al principio. ¿Pongo en el buscador así? ¿Donde la compro?
Va, en definitiva compraré la que resulte mas eficiente de este hilo.

En los ambientes donde hay PCs, uso un software que detiene los ventiladores, exigiendo que el microprocesador trabaje alrrededor de 50°C. No está científicamente comprobado, pero creo que ese calor termina en el ambiente. SpeedFan o en Linux: pwmconfig.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 14, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> En los ambientes donde hay PCs, uso un software que detiene los ventiladores, exigiendo que el microprocesador trabaje alrrededor de 50°C. No está científicamente comprobado, pero creo que ese calor termina en el ambiente. SpeedFan o en Linux: pwmconfig.


El mio trabaja a esa temperatura con ventilador! 
En realidad lo que logras con detener el ventilador es hacer que el calor se concentre en la superficie de la CPU y el espacio próximo, en lugar de pasar mas rápidamente a la atmósfera en el flujo de aire creado por el ventilador. Si los transistores ahí fueran de germanio entonces el mismo calor haría que los transistores dejaran pasar mas corriente y por ende se generara mas calor, pero con el silicio dudo que tenga algún efecto mas que acortar la vida útil de los componentes.
Saludos.


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 14, 2010)

Claro, es que, el aire caliente que expulsan los ventiladores, hacia donde va? Hacia el ambiente 
Deteniendo los ventiladores solo haces que el microprocesador caliente más, pero también ese calor va a tardar mucho más en transferirse al ambiente al no tener ventilación forzada. En resumen, es más o menos lo mismo, yo dejaría los ventiladores al 100%

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 14, 2010)

yo creo que lo dijo en broma


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 15, 2010)

No es broma, pero me expresé mal:
El software posee la inteligencia suficiente para *variar* la velocidad de los ventiladores según la temperatura.
Se relaciona una salida PWM con un sensor de temperatura.
Se selecciona una temperatura y el software sube o baja la velocidad del ventilador para mantenerla.
Se selecciona una temperatura máxima y el software sube la velocidad del ventilador al 100% si es superada.
También se pueden programar alertas visuales, audibles y acciones (como apagar).

Ahora, el ventilador de la fuente no controlo, algo siempre ventila.

Pensaba desvirtuar el tema para el lado del termostato y me salió el tiro por la culata


----------



## rednaxela (Jun 15, 2010)

Es todo un control realimentado o me equivoco Nilfred?, pero una pregunta; si la temperatura máxima que dices es muy alta y el ventilador se va de tiro al 100% y no alcanza a estabilizar la temperatura entonces chaoo procesador?  o claro para eso están las alertas me imagino que se apagaría el PC como debería de ser...bueno y como se llama el software que utilizas (claro si se puede decir)


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 15, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> SpeedFan o en Linux: pwmconfig.


No es 1 y 0 sino FuzzyLogic.
Si tu máquina es como la de *electrodan* va a estar siempre al 100%, ni vale la pena instalarlo, lo mismo si tenes un PressHot...
Necesitas saber la temperatura máxima que soporta tu micro mirando las especificaciones y salar a gusto.


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 15, 2010)

Es que es lo mismo Nilfred, primer ley de la termodinámica (Y si se habrá hablado de esa ley acá  ).
El microprocesador siempre genera el mismo calor. Ese calor a dónde va a parar? Al ambiente. Si la ventilación es forzada (ventilador), lo va a hacer más rápido, pero una vez que sacó el calor del disipador, luego va a soplar aire frío. Si la ventilación no es forzada, va a tardar más ese calor en disiparse en el ambiente, pero también va a disiparse menor cantidad de calor por unidad de tiempo.
Si el microprocesador disipa 50w, va a disipar esos 50w y solo eso. Que lo haga más rápido o más lento, no cambia la cantidad de calor que termina en el ambiente 


Es como poner un ventilador atrás de una estufa de cuarzo (sacando el reflector, si no no pasaría el aire ). Si la estufa es de 1000w, va a disipar solo 1000w en el ambiente. Con el ventilador cambiás solo la forma en que se irradia en el mismo.



Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Jun 16, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> No es 1 y 0 sino FuzzyLogic.
> Si tu máquina es como la de *electrodan* va a estar siempre al 100%, ni vale la pena instalarlo, lo mismo si tenes un PressHot...
> Necesitas saber la temperatura máxima que soporta tu micro mirando las especificaciones y salar a gusto.


Es que no tiene sentido, el uso del procesador es el mismo con o sin ventilador.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 16, 2010)

es EXACTAMENTE lo que puso tomasito 

suerte que no anduvo por aca ni eduardo ni alejandro sino nilfred terminaba en la esquina mirando a la pared 


respecto a lo de la estufita una de las ideas que se me habia ocurrido era (vere si la pruebo proximamente ) es ponerle adelante un par de ladrillos refractarios, esto es para que el calor IRRADIADO en forma de infrarrojos por una varilla de cuarzo caliente los ladrillos y asi logre un calor por ...........era conveccion o , cual era la otra ?????? 
estoy cansado y mis 2 neuronas se fueron a dormmir.

en fin, vere .

al final, me parce que voy a gastar mas $$ con pruebas que con lso ecosol, hno:


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 16, 2010)

Convección, conducción y radiación.
La temperatura es mas alta, todo lo demás es constante, el ventilador que saca aire del gabinete no se toca. Es raro que no tenga nada que ver, pero en rigor científico estamos todos de acuerdo con Tomasito.
Estuve en Walmart hoy, la Ecosol se fué de 399 ARS que había pagado hace un mes a 500 ARS, los 2 modelos (PC450 y PC500) el mismo precio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2010)

Fue Dewar que las embotelló a las 3 juntas en su frasco  = termo pal mate = Frasco de Dewar.

No hay casi conducción ya que la botella interior solo se toca en el pico con la exterior.

No hay convección ya que no hay aire (vacío).

Radiación reducida al máximo al estar ambas superficies plateadas.

Saludos !


----------



## jreyes (Jun 17, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> Es que no tiene sentido, el uso del procesador es el mismo con o sin ventilador.


Sin ánimo de desvirtuar, recuerden que los procesadroes modernos cuentan con tecnología speedstep (intel) y cool 'n quiet (amd) que reducen tanto los clocks como los voltajes de alimentación de los microprocesadores.


Adiosín...!


----------



## electrodan (Jun 18, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> Sin ánimo de desvirtuar, recuerden que los procesadroes modernos cuentan con tecnología speedstep (intel) y cool 'n quiet (amd) que reducen tanto los clocks como los voltajes de alimentación de los microprocesadores.
> 
> 
> Adiosín...!



Entonces supongo que: mas calor en la superficie de la CPU = menos clocks = menos calor disipado en total.


----------



## jreyes (Jun 19, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> Entonces supongo que: mas calor en la superficie de la CPU = menos clocks = menos calor disipado en total.


Me parece que no es para un control de temperatura (en el fondo, de rebote, evita sobrecalentamientos); sin embargo se refiere más bien al consumo energético del procesador. 

Por ejemplo, en mi caso cuento con un Athlon X2@2.7GHz (stock); como tanto la placa madre como el procesador cuentan con tecnología cool 'n quiet (amd) en los momentos de ocio y/o poca carga los clocks del procesador bajan hasta 1.0GHz por núcleo (eso lo hace el sistema operativo sin intervención de mi parte, Fedora Linux en mi caso). Ignoro si el sistema operativo también reduce el voltaje del núcleo. 

En Windows xp se puede hacer una modificación para reducir tanto los clocks del procesador como el voltaje del núcleo (Vcore) dejándolo hasta en 0.9-1.0 [V] ( lo hice con este equipo) y con clocks de 1.0 GHz, la misma modificación permite modificar cuándo opera cada estado del procesador. Ignoro si se puede hacer en Vista/7.

Por si a alguien le interesa: http://www.chw.net/foro/guias-f79/1...-energia-con-amd-inclusive-con-overclock.html

Disculpen la salida de tema.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 20, 2010)

Buscando algo en mercadolibre, veo esto... _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-87028223-toallero-calefactor-electrico-ecosol-60-w-cromo-_JM_


Para qué sirve eso? Para calentar las toallas?  


Ya no saben qué inventar jajaja.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 20, 2010)

hola eso es ecosol:

una linea de aparatos lindos, practicos, disimulados, con una R adentro que no emite un calor muy fuerte (el concepto es que no sea peligrosa cuando la tocas ) .

si tenes en cuenta que es solo una R . es CARISIMA.
si tenes en cuenta que es disimulada, va practica ya que como dicen sirve de toallero y encima te seca las toallas, pues esta buena.

es cuestion de gustos.

algo a tener en cuenta es que si bien n gasta mucho por que la R. es de poca potencia es facil olvidar eso prendido al pedo..........asi te venda luego la cuenta si no le pones algo como un timer .

mira este fabricante y cuanto sale un pulsador, si , un pulsador para la entrada de tu casa, cuando tocan el timbre . 100 euros.
y los vale:
http://www.tuerklingel-24.de/produc...button.html&XTCsid=u7hu2s6japqvft8kgbi8psiu85

son calidades, uno se dedica a fabricar cosas premium y


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 23, 2010)

En esta semana me va a llegar la factura de luz, correspondiente al bimestre del 31-5-10 al 30-7-10, pero adelanto que no hay diferencia con la del año pasado.

El consumo resultó idéntico, por lo que el confort fue mayor con la Ecosol de 300W prendida todo el santo día. 

No me preocupa si este invierno no fue tan duro como otros que recuerdo, que pasará en un duro invierno con el consumo, ya que estaría viendo un máximo (más que todo el día es imposible dejar prendida). También puede ser que no lo sentí duro debido al mayor confort.

En fin, veremos el año que viene, ya con el termostato ambiental si cambia la cosa; algunos días se pudo aprovechar notablemente. De hecho ahora esta desenchufado porque afuera hace 30°C.

Normalmente uno no piensa en amortizar una estufa al momento de comprarla con frío. La amortización resultó nula este año. Así que es una estufa como cualquier otra hasta ahora.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2010)

Respecto a los comentarios del rendimiento de una bomba de calor; es superior al 100%.
Eso suena a mentira pero es cierto, las máquinas frigoríficas tienen un rendimiento que se denomina COP que es superior a 1.
No es que se rompan las leyes de la termodinámica; si analizamos el sistema "de verdad" es menor que 1, pero a mi me da lo mismo que enfriar la calle en invierno o calentarla en verano. Lo que me interesa es cuanto pago por mis Julios/Calorías/Frigorías. Y es el sistema mas eficiente con diferencia.
Claro que en esto depende la temperatura exterior; si es inferior a 0ºC sobre la unidad exterior se formará escarcha y esa escarcha se elimina con unas resistencias, así que el rendimiento baja.

Por otro lado los convectores llevan un termostato que desconecta el equipo si se para el ventilador o no va lo suficientemente rápido


----------

